

Research on startup studios: performance, funding, exits - aszig
https://www.firmpalace.com/blog/business/startup-studios-early-exits-and-ever-increasing-vc-funding?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=page&utm_campaign=study-part1

======
aszig
Hi there,

Recently I started a research on startup studios. I'd like to identify best
practices, so more and more successful studios can emerge.

In this part 1, the main challenge was to gather detailed information about
startup studio exits. I could find 14 companies that exited, but no solid info
about deal sizes.

I'll definitely try to contact the ex founders and acquirers of these
companies. Also if you might have any info on the following deals, please let
me know:

raytracker.com (founded: 2009, studio: IdeaLab) acquired in 2011 by First
Solar

marvia.nl (founded: 2007, studio: Disrupted) acquired in 2012 by PostNL

shoppinglive.ru (founded: 2011, studio: Fastlane Venture) acquired in 2013 by
Home Shopping Europe

mdotapp.com (founded: 2010, studio: Archimede Labs) acquired in 2013 by
GoDaddy

gopollgo.com (founded: 2011, studio: IdeaLab) acquired in 2013 by Yahoo

sticky9.com (founded: 2011, studio: Mint Digital) acquired in 2014 by PhotoBox

justbook.com (founded: 2011, studio: Venture Stars) acquired in 2014 by Secret
Escapes

lieferando.de (founded: 2008, studio: Rheingau Founders) acquired in 2014 by
Takeaway.com

loopit.com (founded: 2012, studio: RedStar) acquired in 2014 by Nanigans

perfectmarket.com (founded: 2007, studio: IdeaLab) acquired in 2014 by Taboola

cra.sh (founded: 2012, studio: IdeaLab) acquired in 2014 by Oversee.net

pressking.com (founded: 2010, studio: eFounders) acquired in 2015 by
ePressPack

refame.com (founded: 2014, studio: Science.inc) acquired in 2015 by Famebit

minbildinbil.dk (founded: 2013, studio: Founders) acquired in 2015 by SnappCar

